# Clutch Extension



## GTO_Gregory (Aug 5, 2005)

I need some feedback on the best way to either . . .

1.) Raise the clutch pedal 1" closer to the seat.

OR

2.) Get the clutch to engage a whole lot quicker to the top of the pedal.

I'm not a clutch expert, so I don't know if it can be adjusted or not, but I do know that I can cut and weld an extension to the pedal itself. 

Years ago I attached a wooden block to the clutch pedal of my '65 Nova racer. It seems I never push the peddle down far enough and I tend to miss third gear because of it. I have a SPEC-3 clutch in a 2006 GTO.

Thanks!


----------



## Go Dog Go (Sep 4, 2006)

I feel your pain. This is by far the closest to the pedals I've ever had to sit in a car....I'm 5'7" and I have pretty freakin long legs for a chick, so usually I sit more than halfway back from the steering wheel in a car, but in the goat I have to sit RIGHT up on top of the pedals. 

What helped me get a better grip was adjusting the seat....on the side, you have two buttons, one this direction | and one this direction --- . The one this direction --- can be pulled up and pushed down to adjust the "tilt" on the seat (in addition to sliding it forwarda and backward to adjust how close you're sitting). Push the front of it down and pull the back of it up to angle the front part of your seat down, and the back part up some, and you won't disappear quite so far into the bucket. Hope that helps some!


----------



## nagoat (Oct 21, 2006)

Go Dog Go said:


> I feel your pain. This is by far the closest to the pedals I've ever had to sit in a car....I'm 5'7" and I have pretty freakin long legs for a chick, so usually I sit more than halfway back from the steering wheel in a car, but in the goat I have to sit RIGHT up on top of the pedals.
> 
> What helped me get a better grip was adjusting the seat....on the side, you have two buttons, one this direction | and one this direction --- . The one this direction --- can be pulled up and pushed down to adjust the "tilt" on the seat (in addition to sliding it forwarda and backward to adjust how close you're sitting). Push the front of it down and pull the back of it up to angle the front part of your seat down, and the back part up some, and you won't disappear quite so far into the bucket. Hope that helps some!


that worked good for me:agree


----------



## GTO_Gregory (Aug 5, 2005)

Moving the seat helps in the short term, but then ingress and egress are hampered. I can see how the adjustable pedals in the luxury cars are a benefit. I think I'm going to end up ordering a clutch pedal through the dealer and then cut and weld it a little to add about an inch. It sure would be nice if I could adjust the hydraulics!


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Order your pedal here: http://www.fredbeansparts.com. They sell for something like 5% over cost -- so you'll save a ton of dough over your local dealer. Their database is really easy to search, too. Either that or a junkyard.


----------

